# No more Frog Brothers



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

So just found Allen dead. Now I only have left is Edgar. My poor froggies. yes I will be buying more frogs. I love having ADFs.


----------



## RussellTheShihTzu (Mar 19, 2013)

Sorry you lost your ADF. I have a good source for healthy ADF if you can order online.


----------



## DianeA7X (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks and right now I can't order online. =/


----------

